# Will steriods help heal a torn muscle?



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

Well................


----------



## GSXR750 (Aug 8, 2006)

Why would you think this?


----------



## god hand (Aug 8, 2006)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> Why would you think this?


Because steriods are magic right?


----------



## PWGriffin (Aug 8, 2006)

A doctor did tell a friend of mine that anabolic steroids could help with his torn pec.  This is the truth, but I don't know if it's true.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it could....steroids allow muscles to rebuild faster, so I don't see why it couldn't play a role in dealing a torn muscle faster.


----------



## GSXR750 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd like to read trouble's response to this.


----------



## No....Name!!!! (Aug 9, 2006)

wreslers use it to recover after an injury.


----------



## Fifedogg (Aug 9, 2006)

Some muscle in my right foot hurt for years, do to a skateboarding incident.  After my first 60 day 1-ad/4-ad cycle, it never hurt again.  Go Figure.  Though i wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2006)

I will say not directly they don't. I can't explain why. Maybe T can?


----------



## GFR (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes!!!! But make sure it is a muscle injury and not a tendon or ligament.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not sure at all. So far hasn't helped my rotators, left elbow or other injuries. Some of my injuries are a slight tear of the right buttocks muscle from deadlifts, slight tear of the left pec which took almost 5 months to heal and I was on gear most of that time whether it be a full cycle or HRT.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'm not sure at all. So far hasn't helped my rotators, left elbow or other injuries. Some of my injuries are a slight tear of the right buttocks muscle from deadlifts, slight tear of the left pec which took almost 5 months to heal and I was on gear most of that time whether it be a full cycle or HRT.



Well you have to take time off to heal and you never seem to do that.

 I tore a muscle off cycle and it took 3+ months to heal and I took 3+ months off to heal it. On cycle I tore the same muscle years later and it healed in 2 1/2 weeks....and I also took off 2 1/2 weeks at that time to heal.

Rotators for some reason do not seem to heal fast no matter what you do.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2006)




----------

